# Bananas



## Samson

and Roselyn Sanchez


----------



## Samson




----------



## Mad Scientist

Getting tired of Octoporn are ya' Samson?


----------



## Connery

Woody Allen


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyXYl4WWoNU&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Funny Video - How to Eat A Banana - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wake

Bananas are one of the best sources for vitamin B6. They're known to reduce fatigue, depression, stress, and insomnia. Bananas are high in magnesium, which keeps bones trong, and potassiumknown for stopping heart disease and lowering blood pressure. Lastly, they help our immune and nervous systems while aiding our bodies metabolization of protein.

And they make for a good banana sundae, too.


----------



## Granny

Perhaps it's some kind of symbolic pacifier?


----------

